# Sinbad and Primeval New World



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

If you're interested in either of these upcoming SyFy shows, which premiere on Saturday June 8, you will need to set your season passes to record new and repeats. Both of these shows suffer from the common UK/Canada original air date issue.

I don't know why it is that a show like Rookie Blue can appear as new on ABC, but shows on SyFy (and many on BBC America) always appear as repeats.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Just a FYI,

Primeval New World was canceled after one season in Canada.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

LynnL999 said:


> I don't know why it is that a show like Rookie Blue can appear as new on ABC, but shows on SyFy (and many on BBC America) always appear as repeats.


Because whether or not an episode is treated as new is based on the _*Original*_ Air Date (OAD) and "Rookie Blue" doesn't air in Canada months before it airs in the U.S.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Malcontent said:


> Just a FYI,
> 
> Primeval New World was canceled after one season in Canada.


And Sinbad was not renewed for a second season in England, either.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Because whether or not an episode is treated as new is based on the _*Original*_ Air Date (OAD) and "Rookie Blue" doesn't air in Canada months before it airs in the U.S.


Fair enough. But I don't really care -- this has been a problem for years, and TiVo and Tribune should have figured out a way to distinguish original US air date (for US TiVo users) from original air date somewhere else. It's annoying to constantly be getting reruns of shows like Lost Girl, Continuum, etc. because of this.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And Sinbad was not renewed for a second season in England, either.


If that's the case then I'll pass on this one.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

LynnL999 said:


> Fair enough. But I don't really care -- this has been a problem for years, and TiVo and Tribune should have figured out a way to distinguish original US air date (for US TiVo users) from original air date somewhere else. It's annoying to constantly be getting reruns of shows like Lost Girl, Continuum, etc. because of this.


I sort of agree but I'm not sure there is any easy way to fix it that will make everyone happy. At least the issue no longer applies to either "Lost Girl" or "Dr. Who" as they now both appear in the U.S. soon enough after their OAD so that they are picked up by an FRO SP.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Do they both end OK or do they end in cliff hangers?


----------

